# PCC in Australia for India



## msen (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi,

I am currently in Australia and applying for PR. I am waiting for my ACS which should be coming anytime now. I had a query on PCC. If I apply for PCC in indian embassy here, do I have to submit any indian address proof where I stayed before coming to Australia? 

Please note that the address mentioned in my passport is different than where I was staying in India.

Thanks in advance


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

msen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently in Australia and applying for PR. I am waiting for my ACS which should be coming anytime now. I had a query on PCC. If I apply for PCC in indian embassy here, do I have to submit any indian address proof where I stayed before coming to Australia?
> 
> ...


Hello msen,

"do I have to submit any indian address proof where I stayed before coming to Australia"

You will need to provide that address in your application form. 

More info here:

http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/docAdvisor/pccPassport

Hope this information helps.

All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding


----------



## msen (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks Icriding...Yes, address needs to be mentioned in the form but does it require to attach address proof as well if PCC done in sydney?


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

msen said:


> Thanks Icriding...Yes, address needs to be mentioned in the form but does it require to attach address proof as well if PCC done in sydney?



*
Hello msen,
*


The PCC webpage *also * mentions that you need to provide proof of your current Indian address.

Documents Required : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

msen said:


> Thanks Icriding...Yes, address needs to be mentioned in the form but does it require to attach address proof as well if PCC done in sydney?


Hi msen,

I just submitted my docs for India PCC last week. We need to fill up the forms required by vfs, courier (or personally submit to them), submit the passport, pay the fees and you are done. 

In the forms, you need to mention the current Australian address and your past Indian addresses where you lived for the last 2 years. No proof needed. The relevant background checks will be performed by them. It will be better if any one of the previous Indian addresses match the one in your passport. 

Note 1: (fact) For every Indian address you mention in the form, you need to take a 2 print outs of the personal particulars form for submission (E.g.: 1 address = 2 forms, 2 addresses = 4 forms)...and so on.

Note 2: (I heard from friends) That there is no police check done if you got your passport through usual procedure and not tatkal as police check was already performed back when you got the passport. Also, the passport usually does not go out of Australia, it is just a call and verification with your local police.


~~~


----------



## msen (Apr 9, 2013)

Chembata said:


> Hi msen,
> 
> I just submitted my docs for India PCC last week. We need to fill up the forms required by vfs, courier (or personally submit to them), submit the passport, pay the fees and you are done.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cembata...that really helps...unfortunately indian address and address in passport dont match...but lets c...


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Hello Seniors please help,

I was staying in the Philippines for 2 years hence i would need a PCC for Manila as well, the catch is I have a pCC which i had done when I was in the Philippines however after obtaining this clearance i came back to India after 6 months now it has expired do I need to get a fresh clearance. 

Also my wife was on a visit visa does she need to get a PCC for Manila as well.

Please advice...


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

Ani.pepe said:


> Hello Seniors please help,
> 
> I was staying in the Philippines for 2 years hence i would need a PCC for Manila as well, the catch is I have a pCC which i had done when I was in the Philippines however after obtaining this clearance i came back to India after 6 months now it has expired do I need to get a fresh clearance.
> 
> ...


*Hello Ani.pepe,*

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.

In general, Health and character assessments are valid for one year from the date of issue.

The PCC of certain countries may not be valid beyond a specified period. 

If the validity of your Health or character assessments expire, you will required to organize new Health and character assessments.

PCC will be required for your wife, if you wife has lived in the Philippines for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years .

Otherwise, she will need to provide details of international travel via Form80.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

thanks Icriding, this helps so much


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Expat Forum Users,

I am currently in Australia and have applied for Subclass 190 PR after my nomination for VIC got through. Now I am thinking to apply for PCC. The problem is that my Tatkal Passport was issued around 1.5 years ago and since I had to travel abroad right after 1-2 weeks after I got my passport, I was not able to complete Police Verification.

I have confirmed with RPO and my Passport file shows 'Verification Not Complete'. Now if I submit my PCC Application here in Australia (via VFS), how is the process to complete the verification at India. My last address/Permanent Address in India is same as what is there is my Passport. But only my brother in law is staying at that address now. Will the police verification get complete successfully if I am present at the time of verification.

Other way out , I have to travel to India and apply for PCC in PSK and then hope that the police verification is completed within a week, I get the PCC and travel back to Aus and use it for my PR Application. I can travel to India only for a week or so, so I guess it will be difficult to finish verification and also get the PCC letter within a week.

Can members suggest if its a good idea to submit PCC Application here in Australia VFS and then wait and hope for the police verification to be completed as my brother in law stays at my permanent address. He can produce the requisite address and identity proofs.

I am really worried about this and hope to get this PCC thing resolved within next 5-6 weeks by which CO will be allocated to my 190 Application.

Many thanks in advance for the all the members who are very helpful.


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Bump to get views from people who have applied for Indian PCC from Australia with a Tatkal Passport. Appreciate any quick response


----------



## msen (Apr 9, 2013)

*PCC for baby*

Hi,

Does anyone know if PCC is required to be applied for each member of the family for visa 189? do we need to apply pcc for infant as well?

Any pointers will be useful. Thanks in advance.

-msen


----------



## sathish#nsw (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I recently got married and i don't have my spouse name in my passport. if i want to apply for India police check do i need to have my wife name on my passport? I am currently living in Australia and i will be applying for India PCC from here. Senior Expats please advice. thanks!

regards,

sathish


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

What is the approx time taken for India PCC check if initiated from Australia ?


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

can anyone in the forum who has done the same , share their experience please


----------



## msen (Apr 9, 2013)

misguided said:


> can anyone in the forum who has done the same , share their experience please


it takes not more than a weeks time in most cases but can take up to 2 months as passport officer says. Applied in Sydney, it took just 1 week.


----------



## dj224 (Mar 30, 2014)

*Indian police clearance*



pulikali said:


> Hi msen,
> 
> I just submitted my docs for India PCC last week. We need to fill up the forms required by vfs, courier (or personally submit to them), submit the passport, pay the fees and you are done.
> 
> ...


Hi Pulikali,

We are in the same situation as you. My wife got her passport via tatkal seva . We have now applied for Indian police clearance from brisbane for her spouse visa. We applied on 20th march and there has been no movement since whereas I got mine in 3 days on two occasions when i have applied previously. Going through threads seems like tatkal passports face delays when applying for indian pcc. I just need your assistance and have a few queries for you:
Firstly, how long did it take for you to get indian police clearance?

Did you face any problems, if yes what kind of problems?

How did you get to know from RPO- that "no police verification status" was still there on your passport?(did you send someone, or fill out an application for the same , or call them up)

If a proper verification was done, and as you were not living there anymore(although your brother was), did it cause any issues?(My wife's father doesn't live at the address but we have filled the same address as that's where she lived before coming to australia,and thats what the application asks you, that is why I wanted to know)

Please advise and guide us on these issues. We just want to be prepared for what lies ahead of us. The Indian PCC is the only document left before she gets her application approved and given that it has been 10 days,it has got us worried.

your prompt response would be greatly greatly appreciated.. please do reply and share your experience and knowledge.



Thnaks a lot in advance
dj


----------



## jabberaussie (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey here are few doubts:

- Is the personal particular form part of the online form application, ie. u get the form to download after u fillup the online application at VFS website?
- Or is it the Form 80?
- If I have four addresses in India to be verified, I have to submit the same form 8 times?
- What I have given as the permanent address in Australia is my sisters place where I lived first (same state). But I live close to my University now. Am I supposed to mention my current address anywhere or maintain my permanent address everywhere?


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

msen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently in Australia and applying for PR. I am waiting for my ACS which should be coming anytime now. I had a query on PCC. If I apply for PCC in indian embassy here, do I have to submit any indian address proof where I stayed before coming to Australia?
> 
> ...


hey mate,
I got a question - can I apply for PCC while waiting for invitation or have to have it when CO asked for it? 
My wife and 5 yr old son would also be applying as independent. do I need to get PCC for minor too? 
appreciate your help. cheers


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> hey mate,
> I got a question - can I apply for PCC while waiting for invitation or have to have it when CO asked for it?
> My wife and 5 yr old son would also be applying as independent. do I need to get PCC for minor too?
> appreciate your help. cheers


Yes, you can apply before invitation, PCC is valid for 12 months. Mostly you will receive it within 7 working days and you need to send your passport for PCC. If your wife is in Australia for more than 12 months, then you will need to get PCC for her as well. I don't think you need PCC for kids (under 18).

Thanks.


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

msen said:


> Thanks Cembata...that really helps...unfortunately indian address and address in passport dont match...but lets c...


Hi Guys,
I am trying to apply for PCC from Australia. Before moving to Australia i lived in india for an year which I do not have any address proof and i did not lived in the address mentioned in my passport. It's been 5 years since i am in australia, before that 1 year in india and 1 year is australia. For previous 2 years address what should I mention. 

Also from the vfs-australia website i am not able to download the 'Form U' pdf, its says 'The system cannot find the file specified'. Has anyone faced the same issue or am i doing something wrong.


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

when you complete online form, it would ask you to download form as PDF. Final downloaded form would have Form U, so don't worry about link, it didn't work for me either.



kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am trying to apply for PCC from Australia. Before moving to Australia i lived in india for an year which I do not have any address proof and i did not lived in the address mentioned in my passport. It's been 5 years since i am in australia, before that 1 year in india and 1 year is australia. For previous 2 years address what should I mention.
> 
> Also from the vfs-australia website i am not able to download the 'Form U' pdf, its says 'The system cannot find the file specified'. Has anyone faced the same issue or am i doing something wrong.


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> when you complete online form, it would ask you to download form as PDF. Final downloaded form would have Form U, so don't worry about link, it didn't work for me either.


Thanks Arjun.
I have few more queries actually, while submitting the online application for 'LAST ADDRESS OF APPLICANT IN INDIA/ PERMANENT ADDRESS' which address you gave? My passport address is different than my permanent address, and for my last address in India I do not have any proof of address document. Which address shall I mention.?

'OTHER RESIDENCE IN INDIA WITHIN LAST 2 YEARS' is not applicable for me as I am living in australia for more than 2 years now.

REFERENCE IN INDIA - Can I give me parents and siblings details with the same address. Or immediate family members are no allowed for references. What did you do for this.


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Thanks Arjun.
> I have few more queries actually, while submitting the online application for 'LAST ADDRESS OF APPLICANT IN INDIA/ PERMANENT ADDRESS' which address you gave? My passport address is different than my permanent address, and for my last address in India I do not have any proof of address document. Which address shall I mention.?
> 
> 'OTHER RESIDENCE IN INDIA WITHIN LAST 2 YEARS' is not applicable for me as I am living in australia for more than 2 years now.
> ...


1. you should mention your permanent address
2. I had visited India for 3 months in last 2 years, so I had provided that
3. I had given my brother and uncle reference 

my application is still in progress so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Madhu_kumar (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi Folks,

I would like to know the processing time that vfs australia will take for Indian PCC. I'm applying PCC from vfs melbourne today. 

Please share your experience.


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Madhu_kumar said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I would like to know the processing time that vfs australia will take for Indian PCC. I'm applying PCC from vfs melbourne today.
> 
> Please share your experience.


Hi Madhu,

Standard time is from 7 to 45 days. I got mine in 12-14 days with 2 addresses. cheers!


----------



## Madhu_kumar (Mar 7, 2016)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> Hi Madhu,
> 
> Standard time is from 7 to 45 days. I got mine in 12-14 days with 2 addresses. cheers!


Thanks for your quick response.


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

pulikali said:


> Hi msen,
> 
> I just submitted my docs for India PCC last week. We need to fill up the forms required by vfs, courier (or personally submit to them), submit the passport, pay the fees and you are done.
> 
> ...


HI Puli,

Do we need to get any of the document ( like passport copy) attested from a JP? while we submit for the indian PCC in VFS Sydney.

Also i believe we do NOT need to do the INDIA/AUS PCC if the kid is less than two years.
Am i understanding it correctly? 

Thanks.


----------



## Madhu_kumar (Mar 7, 2016)

SriRaks said:


> HI Puli,
> 
> Do we need to get any of the document ( like passport copy) attested from a JP? while we submit for the indian PCC in VFS Sydney.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Attested copy of passport is not required as you will submit the original passport with the application to vfs.

Yes - you do not have to apply PCC for minor.


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi,

We applied for partner's Australia PCC from India. Its been 25 days now, we haven't heard from them. How much is the current processing time for Australia PCC? Is there any way to contact them to ask for our status.

I would appreciate your responses. Thank you!


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

I had done my PCC for India from VFS Sydney and had recieved the PCC certificate within two weeks. Also the passport was been sent along with the certificate within two weeks.

If you mention only one address that you stayed in india within the last two years then it helps you from not filling extra additional forms. Also you would need 6 pasport size photos if you specify two addresses. I had stayed back and forth between two houses, so i had rather mentioned only one address in india


----------



## sanjoy (Mar 20, 2016)

*Query on PCC address*

Hi All,

I have a query on PCC address..

I have stayed in Australia till Aug 2014. Post that I stayed in my work location in India (Bangalore) till February 2016. 

Also I have went to my native place (Kolkata) few times in vacations. And my passport has my actual permanent address (in Kolkata).

Can you advise what address would be good to provide for PCC?

Shall I provide both the addresses? or providing only permanent address would be good which is also printed in passport.

Thanks
Sanjoy


----------



## Me_Aussie (Mar 25, 2016)

you would need to provide two addresses
1. Kolkata 
2. Bangalore Aug 2014 to date

you would be providing Australia PCC anyway so you can mention your past Australia address in there.



sanjoy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query on PCC address..
> 
> ...


----------



## sanjoy (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks for reply. 
Then I assume, I need to provide 4 copies of PERSONAL PARTICULARS FORM. In all the forms shall I mentioned

Kolkata (permanent address) at first in "Indian Address Details"
and then Bangalore address "Other Residence In India During Last 2 years"

Please advise.

Thanks
Sanjoy


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

yes


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,

My India PCC hasn't moved at all. Scan date is 29th Feb. Do you think it is worth filing an RTI.

Filed from Syd VFS.

Status from last one month - Your application is received and under assessment at the High Commission/Consulate General of India.

Please help with your thoughts. Has anyone else filed an RTI here? Many thanks


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

*need urgent help on PCC*

Hi Guys, 

I need urgent help on PCC.

As I My passport address is different than my current address and I don't have any address proof with me. I have only rent agreement from July 2014 to Jun 2015. 
Please suggest what are the options I can go for?

I'm feeling very depressed on it.

Any help would be really appreciable.

Many thanks In advance.


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

no need to provide address proof. you just provide address in form. Idea is to check near by area police center for any cases against applicant.

1. current address
2. July 2014 address
3. passport address



gurpreetaus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need urgent help on PCC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chaths (Oct 5, 2011)

gurpreetaus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need urgent help on PCC.
> 
> ...



Hi GurpreetAus,

How many days did it take for you to get the PCC?

I have applied for partner's PCC and trying to see how long it would take.

Thanks.


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

Chaths said:


> Hi GurpreetAus,
> 
> How many days did it take for you to get the PCC?
> 
> ...


It depends on case to case basis. For my spouse it took just one wek and for myself it took two months. So really no one can predict the timelines. Will have to apply and wait


----------



## Chaths (Oct 5, 2011)

SriRaks said:


> It depends on case to case basis. For my spouse it took just one wek and for myself it took two months. So really no one can predict the timelines. Will have to apply and wait


Thanks.


----------



## aks227 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi,

You have mentioned that your last stayed address varied from that of your passport address. Can you please let me know if you faced any issues with regards to that?


----------



## aks227 (Oct 7, 2016)

msen said:


> Thanks Cembata...that really helps...unfortunately indian address and address in passport dont match...but lets c...


Hi, 
You have mentioned that your Indian address varies from that of passport. Can you please let me know if there were any issues with regards to that? My husband is also facing a similar issue. Thanks


----------

